# Private Sébastien Courcy Killed in Afghanistan - 16/ July/ 2009



## observor 69 (16 Jul 2009)

Omar El Akkad

Afghanistan — Globe and Mail Update 
Last updated on Thursday, Jul. 16, 2009 11:41AM EDT


.A Canadian soldier has died in Afghanistan.

Private Sébastien Courcy, 26, died around 6 a.m. Thursday morning, Kandahar time, while taking part in military operations in the Panjwayi District, about 17 kilometres south-west of Kandahar City. According to the Canadian Forces, Pte. Courcy was standing on high ground during the operation, and fell to his death. Nobody else was injured. The military did not immediately release any further information on what caused the fall.

Pte. Courcy is the 125th Canadian Forces casualty in Afghanistan since 2002.

Pte. Courcy is a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, based in Valcartier, Quebec. He was serving as a member of the Battalion's battle group.

He was evacuated to the hospital facility at Kandahar airfield, but did not survive.

“Today the entire task force is grieving the loss of a fine soldier. Our prayers are with his family and friends,” said Brigadier-General Jonathan Vance, commander of Task Force Kandahar

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/canadian-soldier-killed-in-afghanistan/article1220588/

_Edited to change date in title_


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jul 2009)

RIP Sdt Courcy.  My thoughts to the family, loved ones, friends and Comrades of another brave Canadian soldier.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Jul 2009)

RIP



Whether by accident or by the hand of the enemy, the fallen will never be forgotten!


----------



## fire_guy686 (16 Jul 2009)

Rest Easy Pte Courcy.


----------



## Jungle (16 Jul 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> Whether by accident or by the hand of the enemy, the fallen will never be forgotten!


Exactly; but in this case, they were in a TIC:
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Somnia/1796876/story.html

Repose En Paix

Je Me Souviens


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Jul 2009)

RIP Pte Courcy 
You have done your duty, now we WILL do ours.

My condolences to the family and friends of Pte Courcy.


----------



## mariomike (16 Jul 2009)

Pte Courcy is in our thoughts and prayers. We shall not forget.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Jul 2009)

"At the going down of the sun..
... we will remember them"
iper:


----------



## SARgirl (16 Jul 2009)

The fallen solider and those left behind will all be in my prayers.


----------



## R933ex (16 Jul 2009)

R.I.P SDT.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jul 2009)

News Release
One Canadian soldier killed on operations
CEFCOM NR–09.020 - July 16, 2009

OTTAWA – One Canadian soldier died while conducting operations in the Panjwayi District. The incident occurred approximately 17 kilometres south-west from Kandahar City at around 6:00 a.m., Kandahar time, on July 16, 2009.







Private Sébastien Courcy 
 Killed in action was Private Sébastien Courcy from 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment based in Quebec City, Quebec.  Pte Courcy was serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group.

Pte Courcy was evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield.  

Our thoughts and condolences go to the family and friends of our fallen comrade.  

Canadian soldiers and their ANSF partners work together for the greater good of Afghanistan. Security operations sometimes require a heavy price to be paid, but the challenge we face cannot deter us from our ultimate goal and commitment we have toward Afghans. 

-30-

Note to Editors:
A photograph of Pte Courcy is available on the Canadian Forces Image Gallery website (search under last name) at: www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jul 2009)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Private Sébastien Courcy
NR–00.059 - July 16, 2009

OTTAWA –The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian Forces member in Afghanistan:

"I'd like to extend my heartfelt condolences to the family, friends and fellow soldiers of Private Sébastien Courcy of the Royal 22e Régiment who died while conducting operations in Afghanistan.   

Private Sébastien Courcy was a dedicated soldier and a great Canadian who died while providing security to the people of Afghanistan so that they could build a better future for themselves.   His service to Canada and the international community will not be forgotten.  

Canada's continued role in this UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission in Afghanistan remains a testimony to the bravery and sacrifice of our men and women in uniform.  Canadians are proud of our soldiers and cherish their efforts overseas. Thanks to the selfless and brave efforts of Private Sébastien Courcy, Afghanistan is becoming more secure and more prosperous."

-30-

Killed in action was Private Sébastien Courcy from 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment based in Québec City, Quebec.


----------



## fuzzy806 (16 Jul 2009)

RIP Pte. Courcy


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Jul 2009)

0537h Friday.

Waking up to yet again more bad news.

OWDU


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jul 2009)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Private Sébastien Courcy

OTTAWA— It was with profound sadness that my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I learned of the tragic circumstances that led to the death of Private Sébastien Courcy, member of the 2nd Battalion of the Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, based in the City of Québec. While participating in an operation in the Panjwayi District, his unit was attacked by insurgents, and Private Courcy died following the attack.

The challenges facing the Canadian Forces in Afghanistan, which are sadly brought to light once again today, remind us of the extraordinary commitment of our soldiers who are taking part in this demanding and dangerous mission. In spite of the risks, these women and men demonstrate their limitless dedication each and every day. Driven by an unshakeable sense of duty and with their courage firmly in hand, they are pursuing an ideal of justice and freedom, giving the very best of themselves to protect a population in danger, which rightfully aspires to security and dignity. 

We join all Canadians in extending our sincerest condolences and sympathies to the family, friends, and comrades in arms of Private Courcy, We will never forget the sacrifices you have all made. Our thoughts are with you.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information:
Annabelle Cloutier
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-993-2569
www.gg.ca 
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2009)

Je me souviens


----------



## Strike (16 Jul 2009)

RIP soldier.

Thoughts and prayers go out to friends and family.

Mods:  Can we please change the date in the title?  I know I'm a little out of touch, but pretty sure today is the 16th.


----------



## Tulach Ard (17 Jul 2009)

Another sad, sad day. My heart aches for the family. Rest in Peace Pte. you have done well.


----------



## manhole (17 Jul 2009)

our condolences to his family and friends....


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jul 2009)

RIP comrade, you won't be forgotten.   My deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Jul 2009)

Strike said:
			
		

> Mods:  Can we please change the date in the title?  I know I'm a little out of touch, but pretty sure today is the 16th.


Hi Strike
He died 16 July Local time (It was 15 July in Canada when he passed).  I believe that the time listed was ~ 0600 local.


----------



## ruckmarch (17 Jul 2009)

The subject repatriation is scheduled for 1400 hrs local Sunday, 19 July 2009, on the east ramp at 8 Wing Trenton


----------



## leroi (17 Jul 2009)

Canadian Soldier Remembered as Courageous, Selfless

Ottawa Citizen: July 17, 2009
Matthew Fisher

Excerpt quoting American Admiral Mike Mullen: "The Canadian forces have been remarkable," the admiral said. "That is not just what American soldiers have told me but what other forces have said, too."

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Canadian+soldier+remembered+courageous+selfless/1800920/story.html


Condolences to the family, military family and friends of Private Courcy.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jul 2009)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home
LFCA MA 09-14 - July 17, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Private Sébastien Courcy from 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Regiment based in Quebec City, Quebec, returns home to Canada Sunday.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Sunday, July 19, 2009 at 2:00 p.m. 
What:    At the request of the family, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be the Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Pte Courcy died while conducting operations in the Panjwayi District. The incident occurred approximately 17 kilometres south-west from Kandahar City at around 6:00 a.m., Kandahar time, on July 16, 2009.

Pte Courcy was serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Regiment Battle Group.

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:

Interested media may contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, or at: peebles.m@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353, or on weekends 613-792-2973. 

For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## gun runner (17 Jul 2009)

Rest in peace Private, you have done your duty. My condolences to your Regiment, family, and friends.Ubique  :yellow:


----------



## karl28 (17 Jul 2009)

RIP  :yellow:


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Jul 2009)

rip pte courcy-you will not be forgotton
condolences to family,, comrades.. and friends...

                               scoty b


----------



## Marshall (18 Jul 2009)

RIP


----------



## MdB (19 Jul 2009)

Bon retour.  Welcome home.

Je me souviens.


----------



## kilekaldar (19 Jul 2009)

Mountaintop blast left Canadian soldier dead, military says 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/mountaintop-blast-left-canadian-soldier-dead-military-says/article1223897/

Dene Moore

Kandahar, Afghanistan — The Canadian Press Last updated on Sunday, Jul. 19, 2009 04:12PM EDT

The Canadian soldier killed during a counterinsurgency operation last week stepped on an explosive before being thrown off a cliff edge to his death, military officials disclosed Sunday.

Initially, with the operation still under way, they would only say that Private Sebastien Courcy, 26, died after a fall from “high ground” during the mission in the Panjwai district of Kandahar province.

In fact, Pte. Courcy “stepped on something that exploded” as his team made their way to a vantage point on Salavat Gar, a mountain overlooking the village of Nakhonay, south of Kandahar city, said Lieutenant-Colonel Mike Patrick, chief of operations for Task Force Kandahar.

Lt.-Col. Patrick said it remains unclear whether the explosion was the result of a freshly planted IED or an old land mine, an ever-present threat in the war-ravaged country.

But the operation that cost Pte. Courcy's life – dubbed Operation Constrictor IV – uncovered four bomb-making factories, dismantling an “assembly line” of the Taliban terror network, Lt.-Col. Patrick said after the three-day operation was complete.

A massive cache of weapons was also seized, including 50-calibre machine guns, bazookas and suicide vests, as well as chemical accelerants, home-made explosives and thousands of yards of commercial-grade detonation cord.

He said soldiers also found epoxy and ball bearings, which are glued to bombs to create deadly shrapnel.

“We removed hundreds of IEDs from the battlefield, premade, a substantial quantity of weapons, a huge amount of ammunition … but more importantly, the ability to manufacture the things that hurt us the most – IEDs,” Lt.-Col. Patrick said.

He said there were suspected insurgents detained and some killed, but he would not say how many. He said they will be turned over to Afghan authorities to face trial.

Most of them fled the path of Canadian soldiers, and there were few engagements with Taliban, he said.

“They'll be back,” Lt.-Col. Patrick said, but they “are not coming back today or tomorrow.”

He said the plan is not to occupy the village, but to disrupt insurgents and take their munitions out of circulation.

The operation “hit the jackpot on the disruptive effect,” he said.

A ground crew left Wednesday and took up position in a nearby town – a “feint” meant distract the insurgents. The next day, helicopters delivered two companies of infantry to the area around Nakhonay, effectively surrounding the town.

Nakhonay has been a staging area for Taliban attacks in Kandahar city, he said.

Lt.-Col. Patrick said the operation was not aimed at hunting down insurgents, but in disrupting their activities and seizing their weapons. In that sense, it was one of the most successful single operations conducted by Canadians in Kandahar, he said.

Canadians hadn't been in Nakhonay for two years, and the village is near the border of the Dandh district, where there is an ongoing effort to rebuild and develop communities in order to convince locals to shun the insurgency. Military and Afghan officials unveiled a model village project in the town of Deh-e-Bah earlier this month.

Lt.-Col. Patrick said they also wanted to get the weapons out of circulation ahead of elections next month.

Patrick said about 50 Taliban had turned the village of about 2,000 into a staging point for terror attacks in the city.

“The people had be living with this sort of Taliban occupation for a while,” he said.

Pte. Courcy was the 125th Canadian soldier to die as part of the Afghan mission is back in Canada.

His remains of Pte. Sebastien Courcy arrived back in Canada Sunday. Defence Minister Peter MacKay and General Walt Natynczyk, Canada's chief of defence staff, were among those on hand to pay their respects at CFB Trenton, east of Toronto.

Captain Mark Peebles says a group of civilian and uniformed personnel met the military transport as it landed before Pte. Courcy's flag-draped coffin was carried to a waiting hearse.

The hearse is part of a convoy en route to the coroner's office in Toronto along a stretch of Highway 401 that's been dubbed the Highway of Heroes.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jul 2009)

_He that may fight, heal him.
He that may fight no more, give him peace._


----------

